# lecture diaporama IPHOTO



## roland60 (31 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

Je viens de faire l'acquisition de l' APPLE TV. Assez satisfait dans l'ensemble. Par contre, si j'arrive à récupérer photos et albums de l'IPHOTO sur mon téléviseur, je ne sais pas comment regarder les diaporamas réalisés sous la forme dans laquelle ils ont été créés dans IPHOTO.
Dans la bibliothèque, photo et album sont disponible mais pas diaporama.

J'ai donc réalisé un diaporama à partir de l' APLLE TV mais, malheureusement, sans toutes les possibilités qu'offre l' IPHOTO.

Pourriez-vous m'indiquer ce que j'ai dû rater en terme de réglages ou autre manipulations.

D'avance merci et bon nouvel an à tous !!!


----------



## Laurent Fignon (31 Décembre 2010)

L'AppleTV 1 comme l'AppleTV 2 ne récupère que les photos (et pas les montages sophistiqués de iPhoto 11). Le paramétrage du diaporama se fait ensuite directement sur l'AppleTV avec pour le nouveau modèle des transitions bien agréables comme l'Origami... identiques d'ailleurs à celle de l'iPad...



Laurent F


----------



## Profiler31 (3 Novembre 2011)

Bonsoir,
Pour rebondir sue ce message un peu ancien, je suis confronté au même problème mais sans l'apple TV.
Ma question : comment lire un diaporama de iphoto 09 sur une TV LAN SONY BRAVIA équipée d'une prise USB.
J'ai tenté via IDVD mais la qualité est nulle. Perte de tous les avantages de Iphoto.
Y a t il un moyen sans passer par un logiciel du type "Photo to Video" ?

Merci par avance pour toutes vos pistes


Profiler 31


----------

